# hyper at night



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

We are going through this phase at the moment. My pup Bonnie is 13 weeks old today and has also been having this "mad hour" in the evenings since she was about 9 weeks old. Other puppies we have had have also been the same and I don't really know why they do this. I have guessed that it could be that they are actually tired but their systems are too immature to to be able to wind down and they go on until they are exhausted and flop. I don't know - perhaps someone else can explain. Now she is fully vaccinated, we have taken to going out for a little adventure at this time of day and it does help. A car ride is also good. It certainly saves my clothes from getting more holes in them.


----------



## willip (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it perfectly normal! Chester is coming on for 2 now and he still has a funny 5 mins at roughly 9pm...rolling around on the floor along with some snorting, growly noises....and he still looks at us with those eyes that says "you care to join me, its fun!!" lol
Every now and again, probably around the full moon time, you'll catch our cat joining in ...but only when he thinks no one is there to watch....he thinks he's above playing with Chester!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ah yes, the zoomies. Yep, pretty normal. Another trait that makes our Goldens so endearing! They are such goofballs and full of life that sometimes they just have to let go. 

Go to youtube and search 'zoomies' to see some fun.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Totalllyyy normal! We learned to take advantage of it... as soon as Iorek was done with his night time zoomies around 9pm, we'd head straight to bed because he'd always pass out afterwards. Even if we didn't go to sleep right away, being in the bedroom kept him from waking up too much and he just slept through the night. Try to make the most of it! I'm surprised she only gets them one time a day haha


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Zoomies after a walk or other activities is normal at any age. It's a Golden thing. My 4 year old still has zoomies more than once a day but I have been fortunate that it's always outside. He consistently has zoomies for at least 5 minutes after swimming for over an hour. Some dogs never outgrow zoomies. 

The snapping part that you are seeing with Riley is just a puppy being overtired & cranky. He will outgrow this.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne does this every night, it seems that he hoards energy only to be released at night. He jumps, he bites, he doesn't listen, it's like he's a different dog after 9 p.m., he goes right to bed when it gets too much to handle, then we don't hear a peep out of him until morning.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh man, I remember those days. We finally got to a point where we had to put Flora in her crate for a time out because she was driving everyone nuts! But as others have said, once the zoomies are over they crash!


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

THOSE DAYS! haha... enjoy it as much as it is now, they kinda grow out of it when they get older (not all of it!)

Sam still has those weird moments here and there, even though he's already 3.5 years old. Nowadays, he usually have those moments right after his dinner, like around 9pm as well. He would run across the house like crazy and chase his tail, then go to his toy box to pick out some toys and ask to play. We usually ignore him~ no play after dinner, that's our rule in the house!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes! Our first golden puppy did this. It was like clock work! About the same time of evening as your pup too! Our current puppy has more random zoomies, and they only last 5 minutes at the most.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes very normal. We could set our watch by her 'going off' at 8:00. After dinner is still her favorite time to try engage us in playtime. It usually works!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Both the pups I fostered got the 8pm crazies. Barking, nipping, zooming...in general, just being little terrors. Ranger and I would take crazy puppy outside and then spend the next hour rolling a ball for pup to chase, play fetch, and watch random puppy zoomies. Sometimes the puppy zoomies would infect Ranger and then I'd get to watch a puppy and Ranger zoom madly around the yard! That always knocked the feathers out of the pups; they'd try to chase Ranger while he zoomed over, under, and around them. Around 9:30, both dogs would get an ice cube and then puppy in crate for bed. Whew. Sometimes 8 til 9:30pm seemed like the longest 90 minutes of the day, especially when the pup had waken me up during the night before and then gotten up for good at 5 or 6am. 

Ranger will occasionally get the 8pm zoomies and he's 3 now. I don't think they ever fully outgrow the night time crazies!


----------



## Brady Ian (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks-this was helpful because it doesn't happen every night, but when it does, like last night-it's like Brady is a different dog. Earlier in the afternoon, he played with Luna, a yellow lab who's two weeks older than he is. She was jumping and barking, and he was very calm. Then we went to a neighbor's picnic, he played with the kids, mainly laid quietly, and surprised me with his laid back behavior-not even any mouthing or nipping.

THEN, when we got home, it was like he was a different dog. Even after running madly through the back yard, he was still wired when we came in, and wasn't hearing anything from me. I felt bad because I finally put him in his crate, for a 'time out', particularly when it was so close to bed time-but he laid down and went right to sleep. i had to wake him up to go out for his last time before bed time.

Not 'glad' to hear others are going through this, but I guess I'm glad to hear that it's typical behavior for a guy his age


----------

